# How can my Favorites ICONS change on their own?



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

I know... compared to some of the other PC problems people experience this is a very minor thing but one that I cannot understand and has been bugging me.

You know when you right click on a site and add that site as a FAVORITE, well, after it is saved and you view it in the drop down meny most of these sites will have a little colored icon next to the favorite. It could be a letter or maybe a symbol... something unique to that site. Some sites, when you save them, will just have your standard blue IE icon.

Well... yesterday all of my icons went from these cool colored symbols to the standard IE icon.... ON THEIR OWN. Is this one of the "bugs" of WIN98? Why do they change on their own like this?

Anyone that can shed some light on this would tend to ease my confusion... lol

Thanks in advance

DAVID


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

No bugs involved. The Favorite icons are stored in the Temporary Internet Files folder will go away as you clear the TIF folder or they expire. See this topic below and see if it sheds more light on it for you.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=49949


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

Ok, tried this trick but it doesn`t work. I have Win ME.
Any suggestions?
No favorite icons appear in *.ico


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

The *.ico files aren't there anymore because they've already expired or have been deleted. BigDave's suggestion is for future reference. You could always try deleting the favorites and then readding them to see if the icon returns. Then follow the directions on the thread BigDave referenced.


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

Still nothing. Tried yahoo. Went to favorites, deleted it, added it again and searched *.ico


----------



## Max19 (Jul 31, 2001)

Unless the architecture of WinME has changed _drastically_, then there has to be at least some *.ico files on your computer. Follow these steps:

1. Double-click on My Computer.
2. Click Tools | Folder Options.
3. Click on the View tab.
4. Place a check mark (or choose a radio button) next to Show All Files.
5. Click Apply.
6. Click the button Like Current Folder.
7. Click OK (or Close).
8. Click Start | Find | Files or Folders.
9. In the Named box type: *.ico
10. Verify that C: is in the Look In box.
11. Click the Find Now button.

If you just added Yahoo! to your favorites, you will at least see a file called favicon(1).ico.


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

Still no luck. Thanks for trying to help though. Something must be wrong somewhere. I even did a search for favicon with no results.
I appreciate the effort though.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I'm pretty sure nothing changed in that regard with ME. When you search for *.ico files, do you find any at all?

[Edited by Bryan on 08-08-2001 at 06:30 AM]


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

There are icons there, just none of the favorites` icons show up. Thanks.


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

I don`t know if this has anything to do with it or not, but a while ago I tried to change the mouse pointer and it won`t do it. It stays the same. Just though of it because different pointers were in an icon search I did.(start>search>files>icons)


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Try looking for them this way,

Start Internet Explorer. Then open the Favorites folder and find an icon your looking for. Then right from within IE click on Tools>InternetOptions>Settings>ViewFiles. Click on View>Details. Now click on the "Name" column header so it alphabatizes them. Now scroll through the files. Do you see the icon now?


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

Bryan, Thank you. That way works for me. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Your welcome, glad you were able to locate the icons.


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

There's a really neat little app called favicon (can't give a URL because I'm at work).
This will check all your favorites to see whether they still exist, and if they have the icons you're looking for. And it will find many more than you have seen before.
It will also update favorites that have been redirected

I'll look for the URL tonight and post it, because if you search, you'll get pages of info on how to make these icons, but not this app.


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

Thanks, Paul. That sounds pretty good. I`ll keep a eye out for it.


----------



## Paul D (Oct 20, 1999)

It's called favorg, not favicon.
Get it from the PC Magazine website

http://www.pcmag.com/article/0,2997,s%3D1478%26a%3D4753,00.asp


----------



## chibby (Feb 4, 2001)

Thanks, Paul. That is an easy app. to use.


----------

